# Top 3 sáp nẻ hiệu quả “thần thánh” trong mùa hanh khô cho chị em



## thuypham (2/12/18)

*Còn gì cực hình hơn khi mà mùa hanh khô da thì nứt nẻ, khô ráp, khó chịu có khi còn nứt ra và chảy máu nữa. Không lo, không lo nếu như chị em sử dụng 1 trong 3 loại sáp nẻ "thần thánh" được ưa chuộng nhất này! Tham khảo thử xem ngay!*

*1. Sáp nẻ Vaseline 100% Pure Petroleum Jelly Original*
Nghe tên Vaseline thì hẳn chị em nào cũng quen thuộc rồi phải không nào? Đúng vậy kem chống nẻ Vaseline luôn là sự lựa chọn hàng đầu của chị em trong mùa hanh khô bởi chất lượng hiệu quả mà giá cả lại phải chăng.

_

_
_Sáp nẻ Vaseline 100% Pure Petroleum Jelly Original_​
Với thành phần là 100% dầu khoáng không chứa hương liệu nên mùi hơi hắc nhẹ, kem nẻ Vaseline 100% Pure Petroleum Jelly Original có texture dạng sáp mềm màu trắng ngà, khi bôi lên da và môi sẽ có hiệu ứng bóng và dính, khi thấm lên da sẽ khiến da mềm và mịn nhanh chóng.

Bạn có thể mua sáp nẻ Vaseline này tại các siêu thị hoặc các quầy thuốc trên toàn quốc. Giá sáp nẻ Vaseline trên thị trường hiện nay cụ thể như sau:


Giá sáp nẻ Vaseline Nga 10g dao động trong khoảng từ 10.000 vnđ – 45.000 vnđ
Giá sáp nẻ Vaseline Thái 49g dao động trong khoảng từ 35.000 vnđ – 65.000 vnđ
Giá sáp nẻ Vaseline Mỹ 49g dao động trong khoảng từ 25.000 vnđ – 50.000 vnđ
Giá sáp nẻ Vaseline loại 368g là khoảng 150.000 vnđ
….
*2. Trilogy Everything Balm*
Trilogy Everything Balm được biết tới là kem nẻ vạn năng từ thiên nhiên của New Zealand. Trilogy Everything Balm trở nên nổi tiếng vì đắt đỏ và thành phần từ thiên nhiên được chiết xuất từ tinh dầu hoa hồng dưỡng ẩm, dầu dừa, dầu hạnh nhân… Trilogy dùng được trên mọi loại da, an toàn cho cả da em bé, thiết kế hũ tròn nhỏ tiện mang theo bên người vừa giúp dưỡng ẩm, phục hồi làn da khô nứt vừa cân bằng độ PH, kháng khuẩn và tạo lớp màng chắn ngăn cản sự hao hụt độ ẩm trên da.

_

_
_Trilogy Everything Balm_​
Giá Trilogy Everything Balm trên thị trường hiện nay là 635.000 vnđ/45ml

*3. Farmasi Dr C.Tuna Tea Tree Balm*
Farmasi Tea Tree Balm được chiết xuất từ tinh dầu tràm trà có xuất xứ từ nước Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ, giúp da cân bằng độ ẩm, bảo vệ các vùng da dễ bị thương tổn như môi, mặt, da chân, tay, gót chân,… Thiết kế hộp inox nhỏ tròn dung tích 15ml dùng khá hao, bôi lên thấy mát và mềm mịn ngay tức thì.

_

_
_Farmasi Dr C.Tuna Tea Tree Balm_​
Giá Farmasi Tea Tree Balm trên thị trường hiện nay dao động trong khoảng từ 75.000 vnđ – 150.000 vnđ

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

